# an update on preggers cat..



## weesophz (13 May 2013)

here are the babies  outside now that they are up and about. mums in next week for her op so these are the last kittens ever  will miss the wee things when they go! i can remember when their mumma was their size.. 

wee video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbQlQQ0EGJA&feature=youtu.be

sorry if pics are huge, i did resize them but photobucket was taking ages to load!


----------



## CLM (13 May 2013)

What pretty kittens, and they seem friendly and relaxed In the video. They will make nice pets, I hope you find good homes for them all.


----------



## weesophz (14 May 2013)

they are very chilled wee dudes  get it from their mum! i hope they get good homes too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2013)

They're lovely! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (14 May 2013)

just beautiful!!


----------



## muddygreymare (15 May 2013)

Very cute! I hope they all find good homes, I love the ginger and white one


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2013)

Gorgeous  Was just about to say I'd have the ginger and white one but then saw you are in Scotland :-(


----------



## weesophz (20 May 2013)

Angelbones said:



			Gorgeous  Was just about to say I'd have the ginger and white one but then saw you are in Scotland :-(
		
Click to expand...

thats a shame because him and one of the little girls are the only ones left!


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2013)

weesophz said:



			thats a shame because him and one of the little girls are the only ones left!
		
Click to expand...

OMG NO  I only do ginger normally but couldn't find one for love or mega money down here, had to 'settle' for ginger & white (took all of 2 secs to decide to have her). Would he fit in a jiffy bag on next day delivery do you think?  Ginger girls are rare as hen's teeth anyway and here they can go for well over £100, and the boys about £50, with ginger and white ones around £45. Why oh why are you so far away?? Please keep him until the best best possible person comes along and loves him like we would


----------



## weesophz (20 May 2013)

Angelbones said:



			OMG NO  I only do ginger normally but couldn't find one for love or mega money down here, had to 'settle' for ginger & white (took all of 2 secs to decide to have her). Would he fit in a jiffy bag on next day delivery do you think?  Ginger girls are rare as hen's teeth anyway and here they can go for well over £100, and the boys about £50, with ginger and white ones around £45. Why oh why are you so far away?? Please keep him until the best best possible person comes along and loves him like we would 

Click to expand...

really! this is the first litter we had where there wasnt any solid ginger or black cats! could be that mummy was frolicking with the big ginger and white tom that visits sometimes  i could poke some airholes in a box and post him to you  ? hehe. the kittens homes are always asked about before they leave  they pretty much always go to families with kids that will dote on them, or a couple


----------



## s4sugar (20 May 2013)

Ginger girls are not rare and worth no more than any other moggy. 

They are the result of the same gene that produces ginger males and tortoiseshells so ginger girls can occur whenever a tortie is mated by a ginger.


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Ginger girls are not rare and worth no more than any other moggy. 

They are the result of the same gene that produces ginger males and tortoiseshells so ginger girls can occur whenever a tortie is mated by a ginger.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they can occur, but just don't seem to. Believe me, they are very hard to come by - perhaps because people keep them for themselves or to breed with.  They also don't tend to end up in the rescues as regularly as other colours. They may not be intrinsically worth more but seeing as they don't come up for sale very often the sellers down here know they can charge more and they do.


----------



## weesophz (20 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Ginger girls are not rare and worth no more than any other moggy. 

They are the result of the same gene that produces ginger males and tortoiseshells so ginger girls can occur whenever a tortie is mated by a ginger.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair, we only ever got ginger and white girls, every ginger we ever had was a big fat boy!


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2013)

weesophz said:



			really! this is the first litter we had where there wasnt any solid ginger or black cats! could be that mummy was frolicking with the big ginger and white tom that visits sometimes  i could poke some airholes in a box and post him to you  ? hehe. the kittens homes are always asked about before they leave  they pretty much always go to families with kids that will dote on them, or a couple 

Click to expand...

In order to get my current one I had to agree to take on her deaf white mother too - who we found a lovely rural home for before we agreed to take her on. 

When you relocate down this way in search of sunshine and a cheap booze cruise, please feel free to bring the next litter with you


----------



## weesophz (20 May 2013)

Angelbones said:



			In order to get my current one I had to agree to take on her deaf white mother too - who we found a lovely rural home for before we agreed to take her on. 

When you relocate down this way in search of sunshine and a cheap booze cruise, please feel free to bring the next litter with you 

Click to expand...

ah bless. i always feel awful for animals that have a disability! the sad thing is there wont be another haha  the other female cat was spayed last year, and this lots mum is in to get done this week! no more babies


----------



## CAYLA (21 May 2013)

weesophz said:



			they are very chilled wee dudes  get it from their mum! i hope they get good homes too
		
Click to expand...

I hope they get good homes too, is this a feral stable cat or someones pet cat


----------



## TurtleToo (21 May 2013)

I have found ginger females to be very rare too, I've seen 2 in about 5 years of seeing approx 250 kittens a year (work with rescues to rehome kittens). Lots of ginger and white females but I would put the regularity of seeing a ginger female


----------



## TurtleToo (21 May 2013)

Whoops on phone posted too soon.. I would see tortoiseshell males as often as I see completely ginger females. Of course this is no reason to allow your cat to breed (glad your getting her spayed now) as may be encouraged by the 'rarity'. There are lots of other colours available in rescue without people trying to breed cats for the colours that sell.


----------



## weesophz (21 May 2013)

CAYLA said:



			I hope they get good homes too, is this a feral stable cat or someones pet cat

Click to expand...

shes not my cat, shes owned by my yo


----------



## CAYLA (21 May 2013)

weesophz said:



			shes not my cat, shes owned by my yo 

Click to expand...

I see maybe no harm in educating her then, I would be less concerned re the colour of stray kittens being repoduced than the risk of the female and kittens having felv/fiv from the mankey enitre male cat thats mating with this cat!! (maybe have her google it) it's highly lightly the male cat would be positive esp if he belongs to a feral colony and those kittens will go to unsuspecting peoplempossibly with established cats who will then also be put at risk, they may look healthy now but asoon as the immunity is hit, be it a vax or a bout of cat flu then those kittens could potentially be a walking illness. I wish people would think before just allowwing indescriminate breeding from animals and thinking ziltch past it, I guess ignorance is bliss


----------



## weesophz (21 May 2013)

CAYLA said:



			I see maybe no harm in educating her then, I would be less concerned re the colour of stray kittens being repoduced than the risk of the female and kittens having felv/fiv from the mankey enitre male cat thats mating with this cat!! (maybe have her google it) it's highly lightly the male cat would be positive esp if he belongs to a feral colony and those kittens will go to unsuspecting peoplempossibly with established cats who will then also be put at risk, they may look healthy now but asoon as the immunity is hit, be it a vax or a bout of cat flu then those kittens could potentially be a walking illness. I wish people would think before just allowwing indescriminate breeding from animals and thinking ziltch past it, I guess ignorance is bliss 

Click to expand...

if youve seen my previous thread about this cat then youll understand why the mother was left unspayed for so long. she is in this week to be spayed. the tom cat isnt a "mankey" stray, hes owned by the next farm down.


----------



## CAYLA (21 May 2013)

weesophz said:



			if youve seen my previous thread about this cat then youll understand why the mother was left unspayed for so long. she is in this week to be spayed. the tom cat isnt a "mankey" stray, hes owned by the next farm down.
		
Click to expand...

My point is an entire Tom will be at a massively high percentage of carrying felv/fiv as will an entire older famel cat (which can be alikened to humans aids) for those who don't understand it. Mankey tom or house tom (yack) still the same chance, he will still be mating with feral cats/house cats whichever cats, glad, she is being done, but when kittens fall ill suffer horrendous bouts of diorrhoea and get cat flu and owners don't understand why it's generally because they are from diseased parent cats breeding like this.

Jusrt nice to share and educate aswell as seeing the nice piccies


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 May 2013)

Want the little ginga!! Beautiful, he would've been my first pick.


----------



## weesophz (29 May 2013)

CT he still doesnt have a home to go to  poor wee lad, hes the boldest out the lot aswell!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

They are soo cute, love their colours  
Mother was ment to be going to Scotland on Saturday but broke down on the way, just as well she did or I might have sent her your way


----------



## weesophz (29 May 2013)

ahhh what a shame mulledwhine!


----------

